# Anyone 10 dpo backache



## JoanneBirnie

now 10 dpo and having really bad backache....wondering if this could be hormones relaxing muscles...but could this happen so early????
and if anyone if 10dpo add me as friend so we can test together:hugs:


----------



## samoorah1983

JoanneBirnie said:


> now 10 dpo and having really bad backache....wondering if this could be hormones relaxing muscles...but could this happen so early????
> and if anyone if 10dpo add me as friend so we can test together:hugs:



I have lower backache since yesterday its annoying lol !! Will be testing on sunday..


----------



## JoanneBirnie

i will be too...how long have you been trying ???is your backache like flu backache...i have never felt this before in any of my pregnancys...my legs feel achy too???


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm only 8 dpo but have had lower back pain off and on all day. Thought cause didn't eat much but still hurting right around the hips. Is that the same u guys are feeling?


----------



## JoanneBirnie

momwannabe81 said:


> I'm only 8 dpo but have had lower back pain off and on all day. Thought cause didn't eat much but still hurting right around the hips. Is that the same u guys are feeling?

yeah its around my hips...the only way i can think of to describe it...is..not painful but i cant seem to get comfortable...and my legs hurt like when you get flu..just achy...doesnt feel like af at all as even when i have af i never get any sort of pain ..but last night i did get some pink cm...and i keep crying even the slightest thing sets me off..silly i knowxxx


----------



## AmberDW

My back is hurting so bad im almost in tears but its around my lower tummy to so im thinking period


----------



## JoanneBirnie

AmberDW said:


> My back is hurting so bad im almost in tears but its around my lower tummy to so im thinking period

Mine got so bad i have to take some paracetamols and i hate taking them...my tummy doesnt hurt just my back but its very sore to touch as well????
have you taken any painrelief hunxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

JoanneBirnie said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 8 dpo but have had lower back pain off and on all day. Thought cause didn't eat much but still hurting right around the hips. Is that the same u guys are feeling?
> 
> yeah its around my hips...the only way i can think of to describe it...is..not painful but i cant seem to get comfortable...and my legs hurt like when you get flu..just achy...doesnt feel like af at all as even when i have af i never get any sort of pain ..but last night i did get some pink cm...and i keep crying even the slightest thing sets me off..silly i knowxxxClick to expand...

I had a cough congestion starting off at 5 dpo which I know is early but it is possible. Hope its a good sign for us.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

momwannabe81 said:


> JoanneBirnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 8 dpo but have had lower back pain off and on all day. Thought cause didn't eat much but still hurting right around the hips. Is that the same u guys are feeling?
> 
> yeah its around my hips...the only way i can think of to describe it...is..not painful but i cant seem to get comfortable...and my legs hurt like when you get flu..just achy...doesnt feel like af at all as even when i have af i never get any sort of pain ..but last night i did get some pink cm...and i keep crying even the slightest thing sets me off..silly i knowxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a cough congestion starting off at 5 dpo which I know is early but it is possible. Hope its a good sign for us.Click to expand...

I do too xxx did u say your are testing sundayx


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha I tested today but was with 88 cents WalMart test which aren't for early testing. Of course bfn but have 5 more and will probably test everyday and use my only frer Sunday or Monday still not sure. Just impatient and this is my last month trying for a while as donor will be busy for a while (newborn due next month) ironic huh.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

momwannabe81 said:


> Haha I tested today but was with 88 cents WalMart test which aren't for early testing. Of course bfn but have 5 more and will probably test everyday and use my only frer Sunday or Monday still not sure. Just impatient and this is my last month trying for a while as donor will be busy for a while (newborn due next month) ironic huh.

With me its not a case of donor being busy he just lives like 120 miles away and it costs sooo much for hotel room and fuel...but i think if af rears her ugly head im willing to pay to try again...xxxx
and wow we are both using donors :hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies,

I'm currently 11 dpo, AF due on the 26th. I have had backache earlier this morning, but it pretty much went away. I'm cramping right now. It's not at all painful. Just annoying and consistent. I tested this morning - :bfn:
BUT, I still have hope. I'm going to test when AF is due, in 3 days. FX crossed for all of us! 

For the past week, I've been congested and I've had a cough. It's finally going away. Maybe it's a sign? Or the stupid season lol.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo, AF due on the 26th. I have had backache earlier this morning, but it pretty much went away. I'm cramping right now. It's not at all painful. Just annoying and consistent. I tested this morning - :bfn:
> BUT, I still have hope. I'm going to test when AF is due, in 3 days. FX crossed for all of us!
> 
> For the past week, I've been congested and I've had a cough. It's finally going away. Maybe it's a sign? Or the stupid season lol.

Im starting to think the backache is a uti....as i do suffer a lot with my water works....have you had any symptoms:happydance:


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo, AF due on the 26th. I have had backache earlier this morning, but it pretty much went away. I'm cramping right now. It's not at all painful. Just annoying and consistent. I tested this morning - :bfn:
> BUT, I still have hope. I'm going to test when AF is due, in 3 days. FX crossed for all of us!
> 
> For the past week, I've been congested and I've had a cough. It's finally going away. Maybe it's a sign? Or the stupid season lol.

And if its crazy season most of us are looneys lol....:wacko:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I didn't know you could get backache with a uti. Interesting. 

I've had loads of symptoms: I swear my boobs feel heavier and are fuller, I have these really weird raised bumps on my right areola (they are white), incredibly gassy, frequent bm, a morning of diarrhea, constipation, cramps, emotional/irritability, on the 19th I had some yellow/light brown mucus looking stuff on the toilet when I wiped (didn't smell and no itch/burning), for the past week vivid dreams (extremely disturbing and very realistic), headaches, backache...good LORD, I can write a novel.

You???

ETA: dizziness


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I didn't know you could get backache with a uti. Interesting.
> 
> I've had loads of symptoms: I swear my boobs feel heavier and are fuller, I have these really weird raised bumps on my right areola (they are white), incredibly gassy, frequent bm, a morning of diarrhea, constipation, cramps, emotional/irritability, on the 19th I had some yellow/light brown mucus looking stuff on the toilet when I wiped (didn't smell and no itch/burning), for the past week vivid dreams (extremely disturbing and very realistic), headaches, backache...good LORD, I can write a novel.
> 
> You???
> 
> ETA: dizziness

I am kinda panicking now as i have just had a pain shoot down my leg and it was absolute agony and i have done childbirth 6 times naturally and this was very very intense...only symptoms i have had really is this strange pain just now...nausea from evening up til early morning...and keep telling my oh to go away and he is crowding me...hes not but i must admit my moods are awful poor sod cant do anything right lmaox
oh and i had a weird pink cm last night but its now stopped:shrug:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Your symptoms sound promising! LOL I'm the same with my hubby. He was trying to cuddle last night. I wasn't having it. I kept pushing him away and when he kept coming back, I would feel so irritated. I wasn't like that until pregnant with my son. I agree, poor man. 

When is AF due?


----------



## momwannabe81

Other then cough and backache no symptoms whatsoever. I hope this is it for us. Small world though that we both using donor. Everytime I go to the loo hoping to see something but nothing there. I just hope the cold isn't just the season.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh shooting pain could be ur sciatic nerve. Makes sense since ur back is hurting. Have had it before.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Your symptoms sound promising! LOL I'm the same with my hubby. He was trying to cuddle last night. I wasn't having it. I kept pushing him away and when he kept coming back, I would feel so irritated. I wasn't like that until pregnant with my son. I agree, poor man.
> 
> When is AF due?

i am thimking 1st..as i did plan this very well....im being so mean to my oh...i keep scowling at him and he will say "what have i done" i am seriously in bitch mode but one minute im a bitch then im all cuddly then im crying oooo cant this all just be easy :kiss:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

A couple of days ago, I cried at a commercial with a grandmother making homemade rice krispy treats with her two grandsons. I don't even know why! They were so cute and innocent. Lord help us. lol. 

I get irritated easily by my hubby. I'm not sure if it's PMS or what. We shall find out no later than a week (I hope).


----------



## JoanneBirnie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> A couple of days ago, I cried at a commercial with a grandmother making homemade rice krispy treats with her two grandsons. I don't even know why! They were so cute and innocent. Lord help us. lol.
> 
> I get irritated easily by my hubby. I'm not sure if it's PMS or what. We shall find out no later than a week (I hope).

Sending good luck:friends:..i cried cos i watched a programme on a train crash,,the train was empty and they were testing a barrier...all the front was smashed..why did i cry:cry: do u ask my OH is a train driver how very very sad am i pmslx


----------



## waiting2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok..here goes...
My cycle and sx...
Started on October 30th
O'ed on or around November 13th--going with this date--dh's b-day
3 DPO-cramping for 2 hours, not a lot but def there & nauseas
4 DPO-Nauseas
5 DPO-Nauseas, achey boobs, MOODY:muaha:, tingly mouth
6 DPO-PAINFUL cramps all across uterine area in the evening, tired, achey boobs, late night faintly + hpt...:happydance:
7 DPO-Nausea while looking at "Show" stuff for my daughter (she's got a heifer to show at the stock show) and the cow feed--was GROSS..,awake at 2:30 am--terrible back pain (I have 2 slipped discs that haven't bothered me in nearly 10 months since losing 70+lbs) & peed
8 DPO-Up again between 2-3 am-peed & went back to bed, crampy after touching cervix, nauseas but hungry, boobs achey and little tender to the touch
9 DPO-Same as 8 DPO, only new thing is the headache I had.. and my areolas are looking huge! 
10 DPO-Peeing every 2 hours like clockwork whether I have drank anything or not--I usually don't go that often..mild headache, breasts look and feel fuller. I also noticed a pimple on my chin--just one little one. Nauseas in the afternoon--almost threw up at work (most of 9 DPO still apply) 

Now to be more specific to your question...My groin and hip (the right) has been SUPER achey--like I've done a lot of leg bends or run a mile...Like it's "overworked".. backpain comes and goes too--mostly at night. The hormones in pregnancy can cause EVERYTHING to become relaxed--it's weird how that affects the joints...I think I notice it more now because I'm much older this time...:dohh:
If you haven't tested yet, you might consider it, but I give you credit for holding off...:thumbup: I will be really surprised if you don't get your BFP...Good Luck!!
Luv,Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## JoanneBirnie

waiting2012 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok..here goes...
> My cycle and sx...
> Started on October 30th
> O'ed on or around November 13th--going with this date--dh's b-day
> 3 DPO-cramping for 2 hours, not a lot but def there & nauseas
> 4 DPO-Nauseas
> 5 DPO-Nauseas, achey boobs, MOODY:muaha:, tingly mouth
> 6 DPO-PAINFUL cramps all across uterine area in the evening, tired, achey boobs, late night faintly + hpt...:happydance:
> 7 DPO-Nausea while looking at "Show" stuff for my daughter (she's got a heifer to show at the stock show) and the cow feed--was GROSS..,awake at 2:30 am--terrible back pain (I have 2 slipped discs that haven't bothered me in nearly 10 months since losing 70+lbs) & peed
> 8 DPO-Up again between 2-3 am-peed & went back to bed, crampy after touching cervix, nauseas but hungry, boobs achey and little tender to the touch
> 9 DPO-Same as 8 DPO, only new thing is the headache I had.. and my areolas are looking huge!
> 10 DPO-Peeing every 2 hours like clockwork whether I have drank anything or not--I usually don't go that often..mild headache, breasts look and feel fuller. I also noticed a pimple on my chin--just one little one. Nauseas in the afternoon--almost threw up at work (most of 9 DPO still apply)
> 
> Now to be more specific to your question...My groin and hip (the right) has been SUPER achey--like I've done a lot of leg bends or run a mile...Like it's "overworked".. backpain comes and goes too--mostly at night. The hormones in pregnancy can cause EVERYTHING to become relaxed--it's weird how that affects the joints...I think I notice it more now because I'm much older this time...:dohh:
> If you haven't tested yet, you might consider it, but I give you credit for holding off...:thumbup: I will be really surprised if you don't get your BFP...Good Luck!!
> Luv,Stephanie:hugs:

Thanks hun and im a lot older now...i was thiking it could be sciatica and yeah i am soooo wanting to test even though i know i will get a bfn...this 2 weeks is going sooo slowly...and what im having feels so much like when you get flu really achy...yeah like i have ran a few miles gone to bed and had the achy pain in morning...at one point my leg gave way...its spreading down to me knee now,,,im sure it will go off...and good luck hun i do hope you get a bfp i am very optimistic about me getting one ,,i did get a slight postive with a first response but im not going by that...how many days dpo would you suggest i test???


----------



## momwannabe81

Well backache is gone but have a nerve type throbbing in my left butt cheek going down my leg. Hope still in for a BFP. Really want this to be it. FX for all of us.


----------



## lululove

Boy do I hope a backache is a good sign. My back has hurt so bad lately that I can barely stand. Yesterday I got a pain that hurt to move my left leg? It was odd. I am 9 dpo. got a BFN today:bfn:


I have had...(in random order--I'm not very organized)
sore BBS
Super tired but cannot get comfortable to save my life
emotional beyond any belief
constipated
hungry but nauseated at times
sharp pain about 6 dpo in my right ovary area (lasted about 1-2 mins)
crampy feelings
sore throat/runny nose/ headaches
sudden sicky feelings and sudden tiredness out of nowhere
moody bi-polar

Hope these are good!!

Praying god gives everyone BFP's
:dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

FX for all of us. Getting exited now


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I thought I was the only one who's hip joint hurt lol. 

I just came back from the ER (shortest ER vist ever - thank the lord!) and I was diagnosed with Lymphadenopahty, swelling of the lympth node...my right one, to be exact. I've been having a bad earache since this Sunday, and it traveled to my dang jaw! I'm in pain, but I'm taking medication for it. This is ridiculous. I just want to sleep, but I get off work in 6 more hours. Joy. 

@waiting2012, thanks for your symptoms. 

Anybody else having an increase sense of smell? I swear I woke myself up once when I farter (lol)! I smell everything.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

@waiting2012,

Also, what was your cm like? Were you tracking it?


----------



## pinkprincess1

Hi I'm either 3 or 5 days late for AF (I have 2 charts and there's 2days difference between them for some reason). 

I have had all the usual symptoms and most have gone now, other than my boobs are sooo heavy and really painful, really bad. 
On tuesday I had mega back ache and in my stomach as well I was almost poistive AF was gunna show, was sat in tears the pain was so bad... However here we are thursday morning and she still isn't here. 

My boobs are still really heavy n painful and all day yesterday i had the worst head ache ever I couldn't shift it, and also woke this morning and still there. (I've had headaches on and off through out the 2ww, but seemed to have gone until yesterday. 
Tested this morning with FMU... BFN :( . 

Its really getting me upset and mad now as I just want to know either way, try not to worry too much its still early and each person and pregnancy is different, I got my poisitive with my little boy the day I missed my period, and it showed straight away in a matter of 30seconds on both hpt and digi, so its different every time x 

Wishing you all lots of luck and fxd xxx


----------



## JoanneBirnie

pinkprincess1 said:


> Hi I'm either 3 or 5 days late for AF (I have 2 charts and there's 2days difference between them for some reason).
> 
> I have had all the usual symptoms and most have gone now, other than my boobs are sooo heavy and really painful, really bad.
> On tuesday I had mega back ache and in my stomach as well I was almost poistive AF was gunna show, was sat in tears the pain was so bad... However here we are thursday morning and she still isn't here.
> 
> My boobs are still really heavy n painful and all day yesterday i had the worst head ache ever I couldn't shift it, and also woke this morning and still there. (I've had headaches on and off through out the 2ww, but seemed to have gone until yesterday.
> Tested this morning with FMU... BFN :( .
> 
> Its really getting me upset and mad now as I just want to know either way, try not to worry too much its still early and each person and pregnancy is different, I got my poisitive with my little boy the day I missed my period, and it showed straight away in a matter of 30seconds on both hpt and digi, so its different every time x
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and fxd xxx

Still having cramps and really bad headache BUT got a very faint postive sooo fingers crossed xxxand good luck to you too:hugs:


----------



## lululove

You got a faint positive!?!?!? :wohoo:


----------



## JoanneBirnie

pinkprincess1 said:


> Hi I'm either 3 or 5 days late for AF (I have 2 charts and there's 2days difference between them for some reason).
> 
> I have had all the usual symptoms and most have gone now, other than my boobs are sooo heavy and really painful, really bad.
> On tuesday I had mega back ache and in my stomach as well I was almost poistive AF was gunna show, was sat in tears the pain was so bad... However here we are thursday morning and she still isn't here.
> 
> My boobs are still really heavy n painful and all day yesterday i had the worst head ache ever I couldn't shift it, and also woke this morning and still there. (I've had headaches on and off through out the 2ww, but seemed to have gone until yesterday.
> Tested this morning with FMU... BFN :( .
> 
> Its really getting me upset and mad now as I just want to know either way, try not to worry too much its still early and each person and pregnancy is different, I got my poisitive with my little boy the day I missed my period, and it showed straight away in a matter of 30seconds on both hpt and digi, so its different every time x
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and fxd xxx




lululove said:


> You got a faint positive!?!?!? :wohoo:

yeah which is crazy cos im only 11dpo??? so i did another just to make sure and its the same...im kinda speechless cos i am still having cramps and a really full feeling like just above my pubic bone,,,is this normal its been so long since i was last pg i cant remember


----------



## ashleynjay

I hope it is the start of a BFP. I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve it!! Have a good night all.


----------



## JoanneBirnie

ashleynjay said:


> I hope it is the start of a BFP. I wish you all the luck in the world. You deserve it!! Have a good night all.

Nite hun and good luck to you too....xxxxxxx


----------



## lululove

This could be a good thing!! I'm TTC #1 sooo I don't understand what my body will do for pregnancy. I've never been pregnant before..I hope hope hope its a good sign for you!!! Keep Testing!!! we want to see :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :winkwink:


----------



## JoanneBirnie

lululove said:


> This could be a good thing!! I'm TTC #1 sooo I don't understand what my body will do for pregnancy. I've never been pregnant before..I hope hope hope its a good sign for you!!! Keep Testing!!! we want to see :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :winkwink:

I should really know as i have had 6 kids!!! but everyone is different and the cramps have suddenly just stopped i mean like literally as im typing this...i sooo hope you get your:bfp:to hunnixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## lululove

:hugs:Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I hope you get your 7th little precious baby!


----------



## JoanneBirnie

lululove said:


> :hugs:Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I hope you get your 7th little precious baby!

Lucky 7...most people say omg why that many but what they dont ask is do they make you happy and the answer is yes they were all planned and all sooo wantedxxxxxxif you ever wanna ask anything just inbox mexx:hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope i get mine too. What test did u use? I'm in same boat with lululove and don't know what to expect, other then backache coming and going have no symptoms unlike other months, Fx send us some baby dust :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

JoanneBirnie said:


> now 10 dpo and having really bad backache....wondering if this could be hormones relaxing muscles...but could this happen so early????
> and if anyone if 10dpo add me as friend so we can test together:hugs:

I am 10dpo and I have had back ache for the last 2 days but I do get this when my period is due too, so I can't count it as a symptom....it's sooooo frustrating that AF symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy symptoms! xxx I would love to be testing buddies  xx
:happydance:


----------



## storkwatch

I am 10 dpo and today my backache starts... but i normally do have a backache when af is due. so, i am not too sure. i have also been having af like cramps and i hope like crazy this isnt af coming again. 
had a slightly queasy feeling in my tummy yesterday and today, like i was on the borderline of nausea. and i had a stabbing pain in my right bb this morning. please BFP come fast


----------



## ALY11

I k ow this thread is old. But I have completely forgotten what it felt like during the TTC. I never paid such close attention to my body when we had the last two. I’m 10 dpo, normally at 5dpo my breasts start to feel sore and my now they would be swollen and hurting too much to touch. If AF was on her way. I have had little to no breast pain. I woke up nauseous one day last week. The lower back pain today has been coming and going and it’s brutal. No cramps like usual either. By now with AF 4 days away I would have some crazy period symptoms. Also, I’m not hungry. Nothing sounds good to eat. Usually I’m cramming tacos and chocolates this week. I eat because I have to, but I’m not hungry. We tried four times during my ovulation week. I have a test I’m going to take Thursday morning. Closer to AF. We have been trying to conceive baby 3 for a year now. The last two seemed so easy, but I was in my 20’s. 23 and 27. Now at 33.....maybe it’s not in the cards. But these symptoms are off. I’m not normal. ‍♀️


----------

